# Chapman: My chances? very a-typical profile



## XJames (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi there.

I'm a 35 year-old dude in Brazil.

To be brief: in 1991 I enrolled in University of Miami, to study Business. I had a 3.87GPA my first semester, and then transfered to a top business school in MA.
Due to increasing problems and lack of interest, I stopped studying and going to classes. My GPA dropped like a stone and I left college without graduating.

Now, 13 years later, I do well in my job, and life's ok. But I wanna change. I wanna do something I feel passionate about, and that'll give me joy.

So I committed to drop everything and start over. I'm gonna study film production.

I've applied to Chapman (undergrad). I'm very confident about my essays, I think they're amazing, if you'll forgive my lack of modesty. And I did my best to explain to them my situation, and also how passionate and committed I am.

I got great letters of recomendation from my boss here at work and from my sponsor.
I got 115/120 on the ibt toefl, so I'm covered there as well.

So... Now I'm waiting. I'd like your thoughts on my chances of being admitted. Granted my transcript from Babson is horrible, but it is 13 years old, and doesn't reflect who I am today.

That's that.

If I don't get into Chapman, I'll do 2 years at a community college and then get in USC or UCLA.

Thanks!


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't know. I'm not questioning you as a person, but as an admission guy, I'd question your commitment despite your conviction of it.

I just hope you were clear to them about everything so they wouldn't think you change a bunch. Other than that, I don't see why not.

Tyler


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 5, 2007)

your transcript is only one aspect of the whole admission.  If you show them who you are now in your statement and essays, then I doubt that a 13 year old transcript will make much difference.


----------



## Tima (Mar 5, 2007)

But, why dont you think of going to film school for GRAD SCHOOL? If your really are thinking of working in the field...what I would suggest is getting your MA or MFA instead of a BA or BFA. If you do an undergrad degree in something you like, maybe liberal arts stuff or even business, then you will be more well rounded and during your time in school you can work on a portfolio to submit as part of your Grad school application. Just a suggestion...


----------



## funkbomb (Mar 5, 2007)

> Originally posted by Tima:
> But, why dont you think of going to film school for GRAD SCHOOL? If your really are thinking of working in the field...what I would suggest is getting your MA or MFA instead of a BA or BFA. If you do an undergrad degree in something you like, maybe liberal arts stuff or even business, then you will be more well rounded and during your time in school you can work on a portfolio to submit as part of your Grad school application. Just a suggestion...


Most film schools require a BFA before you can enter their grad program for the MFA. Believe me, I wanted to go this track as well.


----------



## Tima (Mar 5, 2007)

No! I know they do. If you read the above again I wrote "If you do an undergrad degree in something you like, maybe liberal arts stuff or even business, then you will be more well rounded and during your time in school you can work on a portfolio to submit as part of your Grad school application."  

My point is he should get his BFA or BA in something cool, become well rounded, then go for Film in Grad School.


----------



## XJames (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow guys.. I've been lurking on this forum for a couple of months, just searching and reading, and I didn't expect answers so soon, and so thoughtfull...
thanks  

I think I did a good job of showing them I'm not the moron I was 13 years ago, and that I'm trully passionate about film.

About going for graduate work. I plan to. But first I gotta get the undergrad degree... and it has to be in film. It's what's driving me. And I can't wait to meet fellow film students and talk film with them, and learn from them as well.

It's gonna be the ride of a lifetime


----------



## Tima (Mar 5, 2007)

Good luck to you. And yeah, I guess Film for undergrad wont be bad. It improves your chances of getting into AFI for grad school, which is probobly the best film school in the country (atleast thats how i feel). Good luck


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 6, 2007)

how many credits do you have remaining before you get an undergraduate degree?  If you have at least 2 years, then it might be worth studying something outside of film as Tima suggested.  What major do you wish to pursue in film school?


----------



## XJames (Mar 6, 2007)

hey Kurt

I got 60 completed credits. However, who knows how many would transfer, so I'm counting on 30, allowing me to transfer as a sophomore.

In any case, it doesn't matter if I have 2, 3 or even 4 years to graduate. Film's what I want. It's the one thing that makes studying a pleasure and not a chore. It makes working hard seem gratifying.

I don't care if it limits my horizons. That's the horizon I want. I'm not just saying it cause I'm in a film forum.

I remember as a kid I used to wish I had a machine that could convert thoughts into images, so that I could record and show people the images in my head. I used to think that I'd make the best videoclips ever with such a machine, for instance.

The analogy is obvious. I didn't know then, but I wanted to be a film-maker.

So I'm majoring in film production.
Cinematography fascinates me. I don't know if I'll minor in screenplay writing or in film studies. I'll decide later.

My wish is to become a director. When I write stories, I have the pictures, the angles, in my head. My application essay for instance, it begins and ends in almost identical scenes. Except the begining is a very close-up shot of a face, and the ending is a wide angle shot of the guy and his surroundings. He's doing the same thing, almost, but the feelings that are going on are different, and the angles would help reflect that.

Oh, man I can't wait for the fall. I'm already reading up on frame-rates, motion blur, etc. Not to prepare. But because I want to know.


----------



## Tima (Mar 6, 2007)

Well XJames,

It wonderful that you are so passionate about film. The reason I suggested grad school for film instead of undergrad is because I think if you go to grad school for film, your chances of working with film after you graduate are higher than if you got your bachelors. Usually people who do film in undergrad, go to school again to do their masters in film because a BA or BFA is just not enough these days. So doing your undergrad in something that maybe indirectly related to film and doing your grad in film would definitely open up more opportunities, than just getting your bachelors. But of course its up to you, its just a suggestion.


----------



## XJames (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, Tima. I appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## FromthemindofAD (Mar 8, 2007)

If it wasn't to pursue a career in film, I would be curious to know why you were leaving Brazil. The women in your country are so beautiful and kind. I will not date American girls anymore, because of the women of South America.


----------



## zee9449 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh you just got lucky. My ex-girlfriend was Brazilian and while she was beautiful - she turned into a psycho b1tch lol.


----------



## XJames (Mar 9, 2007)

she turned?
werewolf-like?


----------



## zee9449 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, it wasn't pretty. Awesome while it lasted though.


----------

